# Using Mecablitz 303 (S) flash



## amadaras.mb (Dec 16, 2017)

I have my nice old Praktica electric I use, and today someone lent me a Metz Mecablitz 303S flash. The problem is I have no idea how it works. I haven't found any documentation online, and probably I won't. Actually, the camera doesn't seem to "be aware" of the flash, the led that's supposed to light up when a flash is ready doesn't light up, though the flash is connected and (probably) turned on (because I don't know how to turn it on - I just assume). 
There's a (probably OFF/ON) switch on the back as well as a setting wheel, a common wheel for film speed and subject distance. On the front there's the flash of course, and a three-way switch. The unit connects to the camera via the standard accessory socket. It's powered by four 1.5v's.
I appreciate any help from the actual user manual to the slightest idea of where I could get further info. 
Thanks in advance.
Ps. I didn't attach any photos now, because I don't have the time to shoot photos suitable to upload here (because of size), but if asked to do, I will.


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 16, 2017)

I can't remember if your Praktica uses a hot shoe for flash attachment or not. Since you say that you connect the flash to the camera via a PC cord/socket and there is no 'ready' lamp turning on, check the batteries that go into the flash, change if necessary. The flash does have an ON/OFF button in the back. See this link.

Metz Mecablitz 303B Classic Auto Manual Hot Shoe Electronic Flash for many Manual Film Cameras selected Digital


----------

